# Evie kidded triplets. Dry fluffy pics added.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She had two does and a buck. One is black/white doe, one looks like a broken buckskin doe, and a buckskin buck. Here they are right after they where born will get dry pics later.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Congratulations ;-).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Beautiful babies!!! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Congratulations! They're beautiful!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

oh thats awesome congrats


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Thanks so much everyone. Two of them appear to have blue eyes. The broken buckskin doe has blue eyes and the buck. So thats pretty cool to. My neighbor is already wanting to buy the doe with blue eyes. I pulled these babies and Im going to bottle feed them so I can show their mommy at the end of this month, I think its just to hard to try to keep them on her and keep her udder even. She is a dream to milk so that maks it so much easier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Aww...they are really cute....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Evie kidded triplets.*

Congratulations on the cuties! 

ps - I love the warning on the box in the second pic...it cracks me up!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re dry fluffy pics!*

Here are pics from today. They are all dry and fluffy and cute as a button.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the cute little buggers.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! They're beautiful!

Deb Mc


----------



## FoothillCountryFarm (May 10, 2010)

Oh how adorable!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. They are adorable. I pulled these little ones to bottle feed and so far everything is going good. I love the time I get to spend with them. Feeding six times a day at the moment though does get tiring. But the time is well spent.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are real cuties.... :thumb:


----------

